
Stop Making Sprint Commitments Make Forecasts Instead - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2016/04/06/stop-making-sprint-commitments/#.VwUOfSz-sKc.hackernews
======
brudgers
This seems to be at the intersection of "Agile" versus "Extreme". An extremist
would answer, "of course people don't work nights and weekends to complete a
sprint, they work normal hours and we adjust the expectation of velocity
accordingly."

Anything else is a death march as a series of death sprints.

